# Why I like this forum



## bunnyman666 (Sep 27, 2014)

The fashion on many other forums is to bash threads that one deemed worthless. As I always say, if you think a thread is dumb, why are you bumping it to the top of the page JUST to tell the world how dumb you think it is?

I like how civil this forum is. It seems the bad behaviour that is tolerated until it "blows up" stays in cheque here. I never see it. I wish the other forums I visit were run like this one. 

Thanks for the good forum.


----------



## pani (Sep 28, 2014)

I like the tight community and civility of RO.  I've been a member of a few forums with problems with drama etc. It's nice to come here to chill!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Sep 28, 2014)

Except when I go all attack rabbit on people trying to turn this forum into something else, right? lol


----------



## majorv (Sep 30, 2014)

You guys haven't been on the forum all that long. There has been drama over the last few years, believe me...enough said.


----------



## Channahs (Sep 30, 2014)

I love that there are so many knowledgeable and rabbit savvy people here. I'm very "all in" when I take on a new pet, and when my son brought that baby bun jovi home, there was going to be nothing but the best of care for her. RO was my best find. A year later I have my very own bun love, and here you all just get it. My offline friends just roll their eyes, but here I can gush and learn to my hearts content.


----------



## Katiedarling (Dec 6, 2014)

Channahs said:


> My offline friends just roll their eyes, but here I can gush and learn to my hearts content.




Hahahaha! Funny you should mention that! Some of my oldest friends like to tease me. One of them, every time she introduces me to someone I've not met, she says "omg. She has this rabbit and she's obsessed with it! Every photo in her iphone is the rabbit. Like it's here kid or something. You should see her IG. She's gonna be the old crazy rabbit lady". If that is true, I'm totally ok with it! LOL


----------



## fluffybuns (Apr 14, 2015)

Lol, this reminds me of this community garden I used to garden at. Every day at the garden was DRAMARAMA with "he said" "she said" "her garden sucks" "his seeds aren't organic" blah blah blah. I mean seriously y'all, hobbies are for de-stressing and enjoying life. 
Rabbits are totally zen little creatures that can look cute even while eating their own poop!! 
Those who start drama over someone's bunny rabbit style is just like those silly gardeners who gripe over trivial little things.


----------



## MILU (Apr 14, 2015)

Bunny people are the best!! 
And RO is a forum where we can find the best bunny people and the cutest bunny pics! 
Besides, it has lots of different sections that cover from informative and medical topics to bunny chat and "let your hare down" for any other topics of interest. It's a very complete forum where we can meet more than we need and feel embraced by a wonderful community. 
Long life to Rabbits Online!!! 

:goodjob

:heartbeat:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 20, 2015)

This forum has had a few problems in the past, but, mostly people are civil and when they aren't I and others write a nasty gram to the moderators. A friend of mine once said "some people are so narrow minded that their ears rub together", George Carlin also stated that "God must love stupid people because he made so **** many". I had a few people go at me once or twice, mainly because they can't grasp the finer points of language-- I used the Randy Newman example when telling them that they misread what I said and got them to , gasp, apologize. The song, "Short People" was about irrational prejudice's and the funny thing was that there were so many people up in arms at Mr Newman "because he hates people of small stature". Once again I refer you to G Carlin. But, all in all this is a good place to discuss just about any little thing and everyone tries their best to help us out. This is by far the longest I've ever stuck with any forum.


----------

